# Tips on generating more smoke



## craig3160 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm totally new to smoking meat.  I bought a Masterbuilt/Cabelas 7 in 1 electric bullett smoker.  I cannot seem to get much smoke at all.  I added two handfuls of wood chips, turned the heat up all the way for roughly 45mins to an hour, and it appeared to start smoking a bit.  I turned the temp down to roughly 200F and put the food on.  Afterwards nearly none of the chips has burned up and no smoke flavor.  I'm wondering if I mistook the steam for smoke.  Thoughts?


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 3, 2017)

Never used that smoker did you soak your chips if you did please stop. You may have to take a look at Amazn smoker to get smoke at those lower temps


----------



## seenred (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello Craig,

First off, welcome to the forums!  Thumbs Up

I'm not familiar with your rig, but if the chips were unburned and didn't produce any smoke, it's because they didn't get hot enough to combust.  They have to be close enough to the heat and get hot enough to smolder, which will make smoke.

Need more information about your setup to really offer any useable advice:

What kind of container are you placing the chips in?
How close is the chip container to the heat source?
Have you verified your smoker temperature with an accurate, independent thermometer?  (Often, the factory thermometers in box store smokers are wildly inaccurate...which means you may not be cooking as hot as you think you are)
Are you soaking the chips before putting them in the smoker?  (Agree with crazzycajun, soaking chips is a waste of time...the water must evaporate before combustion will begin to make smoke)

Lastly, even if the pit temp is accurate, 200 may not be hot enough to allow your chips to smolder...you might try cooking at a temp of 225-250.  

Also agree that an A-Maze-N Smoker might solve most of your problems...something to think about.

Red


----------



## joe black (Mar 3, 2017)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you on this great site.  I am a stick burner so smoke is a natural by-product of my cook.  I don't know anything about your smoker, but someone will be around shortly who can help you. 

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

This is what most of the guys with electrics use for more smoke.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## johnnie walker (Mar 4, 2017)

Craig welcome to the site.

I have an Masterbuilt Electric Smoker and I have one of the amaze-n -smokers. That will solve the majority of your problems.

If you're the handy type there's always You tube.

But like was mentioned above check your door thermometer against one you can calibrate in boiling water that way you know for sure how hot you are running!

Good luck and let us see some of the great food we're sure you'll be turning out soon !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 4, 2017)

I agree with what has been said so far, but I'm guessing that its the smoker temperature causing the problem.  After you check the temp with a tested therm, I'm thinking you'll find your temp was way too low.

I use the Amazn pellet tray in my MES 30 and found it makes a huge difference in quality and quantity of smoke.

Gary


----------



## sauced (Mar 5, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> I agree with what has been said so far, but I'm guessing that its the smoker temperature causing the problem.  After you check the temp with a tested therm, I'm thinking you'll find your temp was way too low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree....


----------

